# Any ideas on how to promote my tees?!



## markw18 (May 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to promote and market my new clothing label? I've used facebook and myspace and a lot of word of mouth. I've gotten people to check out the website but no online buyers yet. I've gotten into a couple boutiques around my area but thats about it. Would appreciate any help and advice.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

markw18 said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to promote and market my new clothing label? I've used facebook and myspace and a lot of word of mouth. I've gotten people to check out the website but no online buyers yet. I've gotten into a couple boutiques around my area but thats about it. Would appreciate any help and advice.


There are LOTS of tips and suggestions you can follow here in this section. 

The first step would be to read, research and start implementing some of the great tips that have been posted: 

marketing tips related topics at T-Shirt Forums

online marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums

See how those work, and then tweak and tailor them to your needs:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20419.html


----------



## SimonT (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi

Have you invested much time in SEO - getting your page ranked in the search engines. This is the best way to drive traffic to your t-shirt site in my experience. Alternatively try to drive referrral traffic from t shirt/fashion related blogs. Try to get articles on popular blogs. You should try submitting particularly good blogs or pages to digg, reddit, stumble upon etc. If they become popular you can see huge spikes in traffic.


----------



## markw18 (May 8, 2008)

Hey Simon, 

do you know any fashion/tee related blog sites? Also can you give me some examples of articles on related blogs.


----------



## tuowE (Sep 11, 2008)

Wearing your t-shirts yourself?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

markw18 said:


> Hey Simon,
> 
> do you know any fashion/tee related blog sites? Also can you give me some examples of articles on related blogs.


A quick search for blogs using the search box at the top of the page will bring up some good threads like these:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t41817.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t29995.html


----------



## OperationSackTap (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, for those in the Tri state area there is a Tshirt convention in 2009


----------



## SimonT (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi,

Google Tee Junkie, This is a good t-shirt blog. Drop comments about your tee's, or even contact them to see if they will blog about you.


----------

